# BMW Vs Mercedes



## Mahons (21 Jul 2007)

Hi All,

Looking at possible changing my 05 Focus Ghia (33k km - being offered 15950 as a trade in. Does that seem low?) for one of the following two cars; 

318CI SE
or 
CLK200 Avantgarde

Both 03, similar mileage.

Initial feeling is the CLK is nicer and more up-to-date looking compared with the 318, in both the interior and exterior.

Not a petrol head so not sure on car specs power etc... 

Any thoughts??

Thanks
Mahons


----------



## Gabriel (21 Jul 2007)

Meh...both are fairly unremarkable in my opinion.

The BMW will be reliable. The Merc will not.
If you are going for the BMW coupe though I'd seriously take a look at the 320Ci 6 cyclinder one. A little more insurance and tax wise...but if you look at the figures...and then drive one you'll see it makes sense


----------



## tosullivan (21 Jul 2007)

agree with Gab, its not a proper BMW unless its a 6 cylinder.


----------



## Mahons (21 Jul 2007)

hmm not quite the response I was hoping for, but taken on board. 

I have looked at the 320ci but there has been very few of note that I've liked and any BMW garage I've been too are offering me less for the Focus (15k highest) and won't come down on car price at all and with the 320 more expensive then the 318 or CLK it out of my reach for the moment. I don't really want to go any older then 03.


----------



## ang1170 (21 Jul 2007)

I've had both Mercs and a BMW: for reliability I'd go BMW every time. Mercs have taken a hammering in terms of reputation for reliability since the mid- to late-90s, and believe me it's deserved. 

The comment about non-6 cylinders not being "proper" BMWs is well out of date: the latest generation fours are a lot better than before, and a lot smoother than most 4's out there. True, at the limit the 6's are smoother, but I certainly wouldn't discount the 4's.

In summary: BMW every time, and don't discount the 4's.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

If BMWs are so reliable how come you rarely see them as taxis yet every other taxi is an mercedes or a japenese car. surely that tells you something...


----------



## ang1170 (22 Jul 2007)

Ten or fifteen years ago, practically every taxi in Gremany was a Merc. Not so now.

As for here, recent BMWs and Mercs are generally both too expensive for taxis:the Mercs you see tend to be older.

Mercs have long since traded on their historic reputation.

No question, Japanese are the most reliable of the lot, but that's not what the OP asked.


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

Mahons said:


> If BMWs are so reliable how come you rarely see them as taxis yet every other taxi is an mercedes or a japenese car. surely that tells you something...



In relation to older Mercs ang1170 is right.

In relation to newer Mercs being used as taxis...you're right. But what makes you think Taxi drivers know a lot about cars? I see absolutely hundreds of new Nissan Primeras as taxis...neither proper Japanese nor particularly reliable. 
Mercs still trade on their old build reputation.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

I'm not saying Taxi men know lots about cars, but surely they need a car that is realiable considering there lively hood relies on the car they drive. anyhow, all valid opinions and I'm going to look at a BMW 320ci tomorrow evening.


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

My advice is drive the 320 and the 318 and compare the two.

Then drive the CLK. Regardless of reliability the BMW (in 6 pot format) will be a more involving drive.

I'd spend some time googling the cars as well to get some information on them.

Good look though...I drive a 325Ci so I'm kinda biased in this respect but the 6 pot Beamer really is quite classy.


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

Oh...also...have you considered selling privately as opposed to trading in?

There's a lot more choice buying privately...especially for 6 pot beamers for some reason. You'll get more for your car and have more choice.

But then again you have the hassle of selling it.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

Thanks Gabriel, I drove the CLK yesterday morning and drove a 318ci about 2 weeks ago, and I have to say I thought the merc was a much nicer car, lovely to drive and more modern looking interior. As I mentioned in my original post I'm not a petrol head, I'm more in to my luxury then power.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

Not sure I like the idea of spending so much money on a private sell. I know you can get the AA to go over the car but it's something I wouldn't be very comfortable doing. I wouldn't mind but there is a lovely looking BMW on carzone but it's a private sale


----------



## xt40 (22 Jul 2007)

3 series bmw's are common as muck these days.  if you want something that stands out, buy the merc (as long as its got leather and an auto box.) negotiate a good warranty if you are concerned about reliability


----------



## ang1170 (22 Jul 2007)

Mahons said:


> Not sure I like the idea of spending so much money on a private sell. I know you can get the AA to go over the car but it's something I wouldn't be very comfortable doing. I wouldn't mind but there is a lovely looking BMW on carzone but it's a private sale


 
Notwithstanding my earlier advice - it's your cash, so go with what you prefer, which from the sound of it is the Merc. Let's face it, it's not practicality your after here, so don't be swayed by the opinion of others.

But: be extremely careful if buying privately. Get someone who knows the cars (i.e. not just some friend with a bit of general car knowledge) to give it a look over. Do not buy without a verified full service history. There's a lot of imports of these cars around (at least there are of the 3 series cabriolet): if your looking at one of these, get the car's history prior to import.

These can be very expensive machines to fix if anything goes amiss: personally I'd want a decent warrenty with one (which means going to expensive main dealers).

One last thing: I agree 100% on getting the Merc with an auto box - it's very difficult to sell on without it when you've finished with it.


----------



## Firefly (22 Jul 2007)

Under 50...buy the BMW, over 50 buy the Merc!


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

xt40 said:


> 3 series bmw's are common as muck these days.  if you want something that stands out, buy the merc (as long as its got leather and an auto box.) negotiate a good warranty if you are concerned about reliability



Sorry...but 4 pot 3 series saloons *are* common as muck. 

6 pot 3 series coupes are *not* common as muck.

Also agree with autobox for Merc. It's essential.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

first off, well under 50 at only 29 - you sound like my wife  as she keeps saying to me jerk in a merc or weener in a beemer and all because she says I'm bored with my ford!!), 

Merc has leather but is a 6 speed manual. Why so difficult to sell??? 

hmm lots to consider.


----------



## Caveat (22 Jul 2007)

Mahons said:


> 6 speed manual. Why so difficult to sell???


 
A poster mentioned the 'over 50s' in relation to the Merc - if that's true then maybe you're heading towards an older generation of buyers having a more likely than average preference for auto when it comes to resale?

Dunno - just a guess really...


----------



## Adrian1 (22 Jul 2007)

tosullivan said:


> agree with Gab, its not a proper BMW unless its a 6 cylinder.


 

I had a Z3 2.2 lt petrol 6 cylinder, then a 318 4 cylinder coupe and now I have a 320 diesel coupe sport 4 cylinder.
The 2.2 is better than the 1.8 but the 2 leter diesel is fantastic, very smoothe and quiet. Quieter and smoother a petrol merc.


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

Adrian1 said:


> I had a Z3 2.2 lt petrol 6 cylinder, then a 318 4 cylinder coupe and now I have a 320 diesel coupe sport 4 cylinder.
> The 2.2 is better than the 1.8 but the 2 leter diesel is fantastic, very smoothe and quiet. Quieter and smoother a petrol merc.



Yeah but diesels sounds like tractors 

Just kidding...modern diesels are great. I'm still a petrol head though...for the noise if nothing else.



			
				Mahons said:
			
		

> first off, well under 50 at only 29 - you sound like my wife  as she keeps saying to me jerk in a merc or weener in a beemer and all because she says I'm bored with my ford!!),
> 
> Merc has leather but is a 6 speed manual. Why so difficult to sell???
> 
> hmm lots to consider.



Y'see the first thing you need to do when buying a car is ignore your wife...or listen to her very carefully and then do the exact opposite. Most women when they're looking for a car look for stuff like..."I want a blue one" 

_(I'm going to get slated for this one)..._

You will not sell on that CLK in manual format. Honest...you just won't. People do not buy big Mercs in manual format. It's one of life's givens...like...oh...I don't know...never tell a woman her bum looks big in those jeans...that kinda thing. Just don't do it!!!!! You'll regret it.

Oh...and one more thing...you're way too young to be driving that CLK. It's your money and all that but you're too young. It's an older mans car.


----------



## Mahons (22 Jul 2007)

Well as you say I should listen to the wife but then do the exact opposite, in that case I should deffo be getting the CLK 

I've been looking on web all night, found a nice looking 325ci for similar money;

[broken link removed]

Anyone have any dealings with motorvation before??

The leather looks a little worn for only 30k miles on it...

I'll be honest I've been looking for a beemer for a while, the CLK just took my fancy when I saw it last week.


----------



## purplealien (22 Jul 2007)

I'm 28 and drive a 316 which i change every year. There is no way i'd consider even looking at a merc for at least anoter 20 years! Mercs are for the 50's and over!


----------



## ang1170 (22 Jul 2007)

Mahons said:


> The leather looks a little worn for only 30k miles on it...


 
There wasn't the slightest hint of wear when I sold my '02 BMW with leather last year at around the same mileage. Sounds like there's a good chance it's been clocked. 

Does it have a main dealer FSH? have you checked it out? if not, walk away: there's plenty more of them, and you don't want to buy a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## Gabriel (22 Jul 2007)

Mahons said:


> Well as you say I should listen to the wife but then do the exact opposite, in that case I should deffo be getting the CLK
> 
> I've been looking on web all night, found a nice looking 325ci for similar money;
> 
> ...



Ooooh...sorry...I seem to be putting nothing but dampners on everything you say.

I'm not specifically referring to that dealer...but em...there are a lot of dealers out there selling dodgy and or clocked bmw's (not just beamers either). When I was looking for mine last year I came across a whole host of them. I also nearly bought a clocked 320 til I did a HPI check on it.
Be VERY careful buying from non-main car dealers who stock nice motors. VERY CAREFUL! Treat every one of them like it's got something wrong with it...guilty until proven innocent. I've read ALL the horror stories. Lot of the dealers in question happen to be situated around one particular industrial estate in Dublin [hint hint]

The Irish motor industry is full of unscrupulous car dealers. It's not just full of them like one or two bad apples...more like it's a way of life for these guys. Finding scrupulous car dealers is rare in this country. I learnt a lot about it last year...

More advice - before you go to buy anything post it up here first. You'll get sound advice on what to look out for.


----------



## galwaytt (23 Jul 2007)

fwiw, BMW's are not the paragon of reliability everyone thinks they are - even compared to Merc's.  And that includes the infamous 320d.   Nice cars to drive, admittedly.  FWIW, I did drive an e-class for a while, W211, and I loved it - a class above the C - literally, but especially in quality.  The C is, well.........of near Mondeo quality.  An old one - I test drove an 01 with high miles, was a complete bag of nails.  Rattles, noise.

Oh, and yes, you cannot give away a Merc with a manual gearbox.  So, if you would drive a Merc with a manual gearbox, and cloth upholstery, the world is your oyster - the garages of Ireland are awash with them.


----------



## RyanRyanRyan (23 Jun 2008)

I just rang Motorvation for some details on a car for Cartell.ie, i.e. reg, chassis number, etc.  The guy was very unhelpful and would not give me the details.  In my opinion if a dealer is unwilling to give you the details necessary to do a proper car check then walk away...


----------



## ang1170 (23 Jun 2008)

RyanRyanRyan said:


> I just rang Motorvation for some details on a car for Cartell.ie, i.e. reg, chassis number, etc. The guy was very unhelpful and would not give me the details. In my opinion if a dealer is unwilling to give you the details necessary to do a proper car check then walk away...


 
Think of that a minute: genuine car for sale from a genuine dealer. Somone rings up looking for those details: clearly not a time waster (as what time waster would look for them?). Maybe two minutes effort to get them. Why on earth wouldn't they do so?

Methinks walking away is the sensible thing to do...


----------



## macnas (24 Jun 2008)

you sound like my wife  as she keeps saying to me

 jerk in a merc or
 weener in a beemer and all because she says 
I'm bored with my ford!!), 

would she say 

a lively hood in an Alfa sud?
or

past it in a passat?

silly in a mini

hag in a jag

creep in a jeep



feel free to add your own brand


----------



## iggy (24 Jun 2008)

Mahons said:


> first off, well under 50 at only 29 - you sound like my wife  as she keeps saying to me jerk in a merc or weener in a beemer and all because she says I'm bored with my ford!!),
> 
> .


 Here`s hoping you dont change your mind and get a punto!!


----------



## Pique318 (24 Jun 2008)

or a truck or a tanker !

Chancer in a Lancer (Evo probably)

Or if you're Spanish, Pajero in a Pajero


----------



## Strawberries (25 Jun 2008)

purplealien and lots of other people said:
			
		

> IMercs are for the 50's and over!


 
Why? I am 22 and would much prefer a Merc. From what I can see, BMWs- no offence but especially the 3 series- seem to be often driven by yuppie "new money" types. Mercs are for the real rich people!!!


----------



## SkippyOD (25 Jun 2008)

"Yuppie new money types". You've just got to love that.....

Feck the begrudgers, eh?


----------



## macnas (26 Jun 2008)

Surely the 

"lively hoods" drive BMW's

whereas the 

deadly hoods drive Mercs?


----------

